# Sorry, but some things so stupid on cyprus



## Eaglepapa (Feb 16, 2014)

I am 3 years already in Cyprus but I am still wondering, some things totally stupid. Just unbelievable!
Just very simple example what happens today.
I tried to reach in Paphos airport but bus to meet a friend.
I checked the information about the buses on CYPRUSBUYBUS
I hound out that on tuestday it means today has a last bus to airport at 17:15. When I reach bus station the stuff in there inform me that last bus left 15:00 coz they have a new timetable from the 01/04/2014 and in internet just nobody changed them.
ok. Not a big deal. I decided to go to Paphos city by greenbus (other company) I called a friend to meet me in the Paphos city. Quickly I checked times for the greenbuses and it was 18:30. 
The time I go in the bus station I found out that it has also an other time table due to public holiday. And no any information about it. I got to know about it from an other bus driver.
From this time I decided> enough! I will write down all the Idiotic things on this island. I think I can write every day long stories.


----------



## H&S (Jun 12, 2013)

I realise these types of situations are frustrating, but to be fair they can occur in any country, in my experience anyway. 
At least you had nice weather today


----------



## Eaglepapa (Feb 16, 2014)

I agree. But especially here. Also I have to say it's a part of a life in cyprus to mix stupidity with tricking. I think everybody have experience how one cypriot person impudently cheats on you and after plays stupid like: really? The car I sold for you don't have a road tax already 3 years?


----------



## expatme (Dec 4, 2013)

I do believe you to be trying ti wind people up??


----------



## Eaglepapa (Feb 16, 2014)

expatme said:


> I do believe you to be trying ti wind people up??


No mate. Just I wana share my emotions. It's not something new I wrote here. I guess many people have experience like that already. So what kind of wind up I can do with this topic?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Eaglepapa said:


> I agree. But especially here. Also I have to say it's a part of a life in cyprus to mix stupidity with tricking. I think everybody have experience how one cypriot person impudently cheats on you and after plays stupid like: really? The car I sold for you don't have a road tax already 3 years?


I don't understand the last part of this post


----------



## expatme (Dec 4, 2013)

Veronica said:


> I don't understand the last part of this post


Neither do I, hence my retort.


----------



## Talagirl (Feb 24, 2013)

Eaglepapa states in his original post on 1st April that he has lived in Cyprus for three years. 

Being a foreigner in any country has its challenges, particularly if language is a problem, but I do feel that more research is required rather than blaming the host country, particularly where transactions involving money are concerned.


----------



## Eaglepapa (Feb 16, 2014)

Veronica said:


> I don't understand the last part of this post


Ok. Let me explain. I mean I can not say everything stupid in Cyprus. Some of stupidity has an tricking point. 

Like you buy a car with full price and after you find out that it doesn't have a tax for many years and seller pretending that he didn't know. And after say that ok, anyway you get it very cheap. Or you go in the supermarket and you see some goods with price 2.19 and cashier charge you 2.89. If you ask why like that, the she explain it was mistake. Or you call some governmental office and all the time administrator connecting your call with a wrong person or the phones which doesn't work. You can say it's mistake but if Cypriot person call the same place you can notice that the same administrator works perfectly. So it's is just clever strategy of blocking unlikely customers. 
I can write here hundreds of other examples but I think you get it already )


----------



## expatme (Dec 4, 2013)

Talagirl said:


> Eaglepapa states in his original post on 1st April that he has lived in Cyprus for three years.
> 
> Being a foreigner in any country has its challenges, particularly if language is a problem, but I do feel that more research is required rather than blaming the host country, particularly where transactions involving money are concerned.


April 1st Explains it all "April Fool"


----------



## Kalimera (Oct 19, 2011)

Eaglepapa said:


> Ok. Let me explain. I mean I can not say everything stupid in Cyprus. Some of stupidity has an tricking point. Like you buy a car with full price and after you find out that it doesn't have a tax for many years and seller pretending that he didn't know. And after say that ok, anyway you get it very cheap. Or you go in the supermarket and you see some goods with price 2.19 and cashier charge you 2.89. If you ask why like that, the she explain it was mistake. Or you call some governmental office and all the time administrator connecting your call with a wrong person or the phones which doesn't work. You can say it's mistake but if Cypriot person call the same place you can notice that the same administrator works perfectly. So it's is just clever strategy of blocking unlikely customers. I can write here hundreds of other examples but I think you get it already )


TotallyConfused.com


----------



## Eaglepapa (Feb 16, 2014)

Well. Thanks for your replies!
I have to write something new in this topic. One new stupid affair.
I got a new ticket to court by 03/04/2014. Just take a look on it. I think I don't need to comment a lot. It is official writ of summons!
I just deleted a number of the case on it other things are original.


----------



## Eaglepapa (Feb 16, 2014)

You can see a picture from here if it doesn't opening from my previous reply.
https://twitter.com/EaglePapa1/status/453598915728646144/photo/1/large


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

What is that?
It makes no sense at all

My head hurts now


----------



## expatme (Dec 4, 2013)

I really and sincerely do believe that Eaglepapa is somewhat short of some grey cells as his scrap of cheap paper means nothing as do his non factual rants.


----------



## Eaglepapa (Feb 16, 2014)

Veronica said:


> What is that?
> It makes no sense at all
> 
> My head hurts now


Let me to explain now what's the sense of this.
I had one issue about the traffic accident in aug/2011. Until now the case is now finished. I went already many times to court. All the time the judge are giving me new time for a court hearing. It is because i don't accept my fault in this issue and also prosecutor don't have any evidences to proof me guilty.
Last year in march I came one time to court and they said that i don't have hearing today that I have to have next week. Since this moment I am asking all the time to give me a summons.
They are giving the summons very unlikely. Some times I have to ask 3-4 times: Please give me the writ of summons please!!! The way looks one of this summons you saw already. No name, signature, no details, some times don't have even the number of the case, some times it's not a list of paper it's just piece of paper.
You can see previous summons in here:
https://twitter.com/EaglePapa1/status/453616845602316288/photo/1
https://twitter.com/EaglePapa1/status/453616921519206400/photo/1
https://twitter.com/EaglePapa1/status/453616669110190081/photo/1

The thing I worry so much about the next court hearing is that I have to sign every time warrant for 3000 eur before I leave the court. So if I don't come next time to court the judge have a right to charge me 3000 eur for my mistake.

So here is a SENSE! Prosecutor have all the documents with signatures, names dates... but accused almost nothing. Maybe I will come next time to court and I will get the information that it was already last week and this paper I have doesn't mean nothing, coz it's good only for toilet.


----------



## Eaglepapa (Feb 16, 2014)

have some more pics. Just information for tourists )

https://twitter.com/EaglePapa1/status/453622506973175808/photo/1
https://twitter.com/EaglePapa1/status/453622760384634880/photo/1


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Even in this country I find it hard to believe that court summons are issued like that on scraps of paper. It doesn't ring at all true. Do you even have a lawyer? If so they should make sure everything is done legally as those scraps of paper have absolutely no legal standing as far as I can see. 
I think you are having us on.


----------



## Eaglepapa (Feb 16, 2014)

Veronica said:


> Even in this country I find it hard to believe that court summons are issued like that on scraps of paper. It doesn't ring at all true. Do you even have a lawyer? If so they should make sure everything is done legally as those scraps of paper have absolutely no legal standing as far as I can see.
> I think you are having us on.


At least you understand now what I am writing about. Thank you Veronica and welcome to Cyprus!
I am sorry I didn't keep all the summons. Some of them are worst. Just small, broken, dirty piece of paper with date on it. Also not every time you are lucky to get a paper from speaker of the court, some times write some an other person for you.
And you don't have any choice! If you not ok with this summons and you ask for more then judge will get angry with you and kick you out from the court. 

*If somebody does not believe and want's proofs that it is true then everybody are welcome in Limassol court by 14/04/2014 at 8:30 to see with your own ayes!*


----------



## Eaglepapa (Feb 16, 2014)

Thanks for everybody who came to support me in court! The case is finished now.


----------



## Eaglepapa (Feb 16, 2014)

I am ready to post a new stupid thing )
https://twitter.com/EaglePapa1/status/457898917162516480/photo/1
Ester Friday is not a public holiday in Cyprus but if you try to reach bank then the door is closed and no any information about it. You can only guess that banks are very sensitive sector in Cyprus and ready to work only in *some times* and only from 8:30 to 13:30. Instead in normal countries from 9:00 to 17:00 except weekend and public holidays.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Good Friday IS a public holiday in Cyprus, always has been and if you google Cyprus public holidays 2014 it is on the list.


----------



## Eaglepapa (Feb 16, 2014)

A yeah? Very sorry about Cyprus people. Very difficult life! Too many holy days> friday, saturday, sunday, monday, tuesday. After somebody wondering why have a crisis in Cyprus.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Its no different from many other countries. If you know when the public holidays are you can plan ahead.
I have been here for 10 years and don't have a problem with fitting in with the public holidays.
It seems to me you just want to moan about everything in Cyprus. If you hate it here so much why are you still here?


----------



## expatme (Dec 4, 2013)

I have traveled extensively all over the Middle East and Africa. Before I went to any country I check on the LAWS the CUSTOMS of the people etc. I did the same for Cyprus. Each country has it's little querks. The driving here is Diabolical,the way the park leaves much to be desired, the health service is a pain in the neck...BUT I love it here I accept all those things that the average westerner would and do find not acceptable. Live with it Eaglepapa. If not go back to where you came from. You just have to learn to adapt.


----------



## Eaglepapa (Feb 16, 2014)

I hate it here? I love it!
Let me tell you some an other story about the banking.
Once I had just 400 eur on my account and 300 of them I sent for 1 person in Estonia, other 100 eur I took out cash. So it meas I should have 0 eur on my account. 
Check it out now. 3-4 days later I went with one girl who was requesting 50 eur from to take it from cash machine. I just would like to show here that I don't have money now. And when I press the button on machine the money came out!!! I was shocked! What happens? It's have to be 0 on my account.
First idea was that transaction of 300 eur was unsuccessful. I contact the person but she accept that she receive the money. 
Interesting! I went to the bank and ask for the account history. The big surprise was that I couldn't find any transactions with 300 eur and with 100 eur in last week. only 50 or 60 eur I took from cash machine and I still have over 350-340 eur on my account!!!
What I did. I just took all the money out and closed the account. ))))))


----------



## Talagirl (Feb 24, 2013)

So, now you have no bank account and I anticipate another court appearance in due course! 

Pleased to read that you love it here in Cyprus, even though you are having all these problems.


----------



## Eaglepapa (Feb 16, 2014)

expatme said:


> I have traveled extensively all over the Middle East and Africa. Before I went to any country I check on the LAWS the CUSTOMS of the people etc. I did the same for Cyprus. Each country has it's little querks. The driving here is Diabolical,the way the park leaves much to be desired, the health service is a pain in the neck...BUT I love it here I accept all those things that the average westerner would and do find not acceptable. Live with it Eaglepapa. If not go back to where you came from. You just have to learn to adapt.


I like your comment and comparison with Mid-east. I think it is right if I say that Cyprus is a part of middle east. 
I was living before in Azerbaijan 2 years and I have to say that many thing very far from perfect in there. That place is similar with Cyprus but don't have just a stupid things. You can mind there mostly stone age society, tricking, cheating, huge corruption but not so much clear stupidity.


----------



## Eaglepapa (Feb 16, 2014)

Talagirl said:


> So, now you have no bank account and I anticipate another court appearance in due course!
> 
> Pleased to read that you love it here in Cyprus, even though you are having all these problems.


I have account in an other bank miss ) 
Another appearance in court? Can you formulate the accuse?


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

“Silencing the brain's ramblings gives the chance for wonderful thoughts to bloom.”


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

"It is better to keep your mouth closed and let people think you are a fool than to open it and remove all doubt" (Mark Twain)

I suppose this applies equally to posters on Forums!


----------



## foxpopuli (Dec 20, 2013)

I do not live in Cyprus (yet) so I cannot judge whether it is better or worse than my host country in this respect. As a long term expat, what I can say is that the experience of discrimination that you have described is definitely not unique to Cyprus, but reminds me of both the UK and Indonesia. I think the relationship between the established people of the host country and the expat/visitor/migrant/newcomer (these are not supposed to be negative terms) is always delicate, something we just have to live with. 

Maybe over time (a long time?) we can integrate successfully into the new culture and perhaps these inconsistencies will disappear, or at least not occur so often.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

foxpopuli said:


> I do not live in Cyprus (yet) so I cannot judge whether it is better or worse than my host country in this respect. As a long term expat, what I can say is that the experience of discrimination that you have described is definitely not unique to Cyprus, but reminds me of both the UK and Indonesia. I think the relationship between the established people of the host country and the expat/visitor/migrant/newcomer (these are not supposed to be negative terms) is always delicate, something we just have to live with.
> 
> Maybe over time (a long time?) we can integrate successfully into the new culture and perhaps these inconsistencies will disappear, or at least not occur so often.


Look out in the world and you will find this everywhere. We have a EU election coming up and it seems that the parties gaining most will be the right wing nationalists


----------



## Rema (Aug 12, 2012)

foxpopuli said:


> I do not live in Cyprus (yet) so I cannot judge whether it is better or worse than my host country in this respect. As a long term expat, what I can say is that the experience of discrimination that you have described is definitely not unique to Cyprus, but reminds me of both the UK and Indonesia. I think the relationship between the established people of the host country and the expat/visitor/migrant/newcomer (these are not supposed to be negative terms) is always delicate, something we just have to live with.
> 
> Maybe over time (a long time?) we can integrate successfully into the new culture and perhaps these inconsistencies will disappear, or at least not occur so often.


I know just what you mean but I don't think these cultural inconsistencies will ever disappear.
We have lived in a number of countries over the years, most recently the UAE and we experienced similar circumstances. Whilst maybe not outright negative or hostile discrimination one is often left feeling that within the official system's the odd's are always stacked up against you 
Our experience is that in any dispute involving a local in the UAE the expat will always come off worse, even if the evidence points to the other parties wrongdoing. Similarly, any contractual terms always seem to favour the local folk over expats - and there is nothing you can do about it.

Needless to say we have many good friends in the UAE, locals and expats, and really enjoyed our time there. So long as you understand that you are the visitor and learn to 'go with the flow' i.e. accept it and don't go moaning about things then usually you will get along fine.

The moral is, never compare your new home with where you came from, accept it for what it is. If you can't then go back!


----------



## Eaglepapa (Feb 16, 2014)

David_&_Letitia said:


> "It is better to keep your mouth closed and let people think you are a fool than to open it and remove all doubt" (Mark Twain)
> 
> I suppose this applies equally to posters on Forums!


Ou! What you not happy with? That we have a discussion about the topics out of CY tourist magazines?
Sorry if i destroyed your dreams. Just I wrote down some pure facts.


----------



## Eaglepapa (Feb 16, 2014)

foxpopuli said:


> I do not live in Cyprus (yet) so I cannot judge whether it is better or worse than my host country in this respect. As a long term expat, what I can say is that the experience of discrimination that you have described is definitely not unique to Cyprus, but reminds me of both the UK and Indonesia. I think the relationship between the established people of the host country and the expat/visitor/migrant/newcomer (these are not supposed to be negative terms) is always delicate, something we just have to live with.
> 
> Maybe over time (a long time?) we can integrate successfully into the new culture and perhaps these inconsistencies will disappear, or at least not occur so often.



Exactly! But I have to say that at the north countries like UK, Sweden, Germany, Russia... have just a little discrimination but if we compare with a south we can mind a huge difference.
In mid-east discrimination is usually part of the home education. Parents are giving advice for the children to prefer their own nation in relations or work or... In fact not bad but in our north countries it looks immoral.
In some countries like Saudi arabia or UAE it's even in the legal level. Just simple examle: Foreign man who marry with arabic girl is not able to get a citizenship of Saudi or UAE or... but the foreign women who marry with arabic man is able to apply for a citizenship. 
At the north it's strictly forbidden as you know any kind of discrimination but we still have it in some small groups of people.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Eaglepapa said:


> Exactly! But I have to say that at the north countries like UK, Sweden, Germany, Russia... have just a little discrimination but if we compare with a south we can mind a huge difference.


I think if you do some _real _research you will discover that:

*Sweden *is a hotbed of racial discrimination due to the uncontrolled immigration that has changed it's previous values.

Racism in Sweden

Structural racism 'still a problem' in Sweden






*The UK* has become ghettoised in many areas partly due to Blair's governmental shift from policies of integration to multiculturalism, now deemed to have been a failure. The last serious riots in London were racially motivated and there is at least 1 area where citizens are warned to guard themselves against falling foul of Sharia law practised there illegally.

*Germany:* Multicultural Germany: How We Experience Racism

*Russia:* Why Russia Is Growing More Xenophobic

I could probably provide evidence for most countries of the world which is more than you have done in your unfounded assertions throughout your rants in this thread.

Perhaps you would take a moment to share something you might consider good about Cyprus.

Pete


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

Eaglepapa said:


> Exactly! But I have to say that at the north countries like UK, Sweden, Germany, Russia... have just a little discrimination but if we compare with a south we can mind a huge difference.
> In mid-east discrimination is usually part of the home education. Parents are giving advice for the children to prefer their own nation in relations or work or... In fact not bad but in our north countries it looks immoral.
> In some countries like Saudi arabia or UAE it's even in the legal level. Just simple examle: Foreign man who marry with arabic girl is not able to get a citizenship of Saudi or UAE or... but the foreign women who marry with arabic man is able to apply for a citizenship.
> At the north it's strictly forbidden as you know any kind of discrimination but we still have it in some small groups of people.


You say there is just a little discrimination in the north of Europe mentioning Germany and Sweden. Being Swede that have lived in Germany for 7 years before we came to Cyprus last year I will say that you are wrong. Germany is ok as long as economy is good. But as soon as economy is bad, the Germans turn inwards and all foreigners are bad, they take German jobs. Germany depends on immigrants to be successful, 25% of all the inhabitants in Germany have foreign roots. But when times turn bad, they are not well treated. Look how the Turkish population are treated. They were one time 8 million, and they did all the dangerous and dirty work Germans did not want. 

Swedes are not that nice as it can look. The Swedish racist party is now the 3:rd biggest in parliament and can grow even bigger in September election. And if the party is big, it means that there are people out there voting for them


----------



## Eaglepapa (Feb 16, 2014)

PeteandSylv said:


> I think if you do some _real _research you will discover that:
> 
> *Sweden *is a hotbed of racial discrimination due to the uncontrolled immigration that has changed it's previous values.
> 
> ...


Sorry my friend but you just accepted my opinion with your evidences. It means that we have a discrimination only in some small groups of people called radicals or racists. Also we are not allowed even to speak about it like the person told in the video. 
So what is your message for me?


----------



## Eaglepapa (Feb 16, 2014)

Baywatch said:


> You say there is just a little discrimination in the north of Europe mentioning Germany and Sweden. Being Swede that have lived in Germany for 7 years before we came to Cyprus last year I will say that you are wrong. Germany is ok as long as economy is good. But as soon as economy is bad, the Germans turn inwards and all foreigners are bad, they take German jobs. Germany depends on immigrants to be successful, 25% of all the inhabitants in Germany have foreign roots. But when times turn bad, they are not well treated. Look how the Turkish population are treated. They were one time 8 million, and they did all the dangerous and dirty work Germans did not want.
> 
> Swedes are not that nice as it can look. The Swedish racist party is now the 3:rd biggest in parliament and can grow even bigger in September election. And if the party is big, it means that there are people out there voting for them


Sorry dear.
I think we speak about 2 different things. One is the attitude of people totally other one is a radical parties and racism.
I hope our white people also will learn to love their own nation not just to hate some an other one. 
Unfortunately for many people it's the same things love and national views. Discrimination and racism. Mafia and family.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

Eaglepapa said:


> Sorry dear.
> I think we speak about 2 different things. One is the attitude of people totally other one is a radical parties and racism.
> I hope our white people also will learn to love their own nation not just to hate some an other one.
> Unfortunately for many people it's the same things love and national views. Discrimination and racism. Mafia and family.


I was talking about the Germans attitude towards foreigners, I think that was obvious. Not about some neo nazi crazy heads.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Its a brave person who calls a big guy like Anders dear:rofl:


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Eaglepapa said:


> Sorry my friend but you just accepted my opinion with your evidences. It means that we have a discrimination only in some small groups of people called radicals or racists. Also we are not allowed even to speak about it like the person told in the video.
> So what is your message for me?


I cannot reply as I truly have no idea what you are talking about.

Pete


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

PeteandSylv said:


> I cannot reply as I truly have no idea what you are talking about.
> 
> Pete


I don't think anyone does


----------



## Eaglepapa (Feb 16, 2014)

Pete! 
I mean it looks like you agree with my opinion. Or you want to add something?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Eaglepapa said:


> Pete!
> I mean it looks like you agree with my opinion. Or you want to add something?


I think this thread needs closing as you will just twist everything to suit your self.
Everyone has totally disagreed with you but you tell yourself they agree. 

they do say you can't educate pork

Thread closed


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I've changed my mind, maybe it should run a little bit longer to give other people a chance to have their say.


----------



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

I have just read the entirety of this thread and I have to say, the entire thing is a little bit ridiculous.

I know that the OP says that he likes Cyprus but at the same time, you have this huge thread of things that he finds stupid. I am sorry, but if you are going to uproot and go and live in another country, you HAVE to accept that things are going to be done differently there.

Each country has its own rules, its own customs, its own laws, et cetera and we are GUESTS in their country, in a status which can technically be revoked at any time, so I think its OUR JOB to RESPECT the customs, rules, laws, etc, of the country that we live in.

I say this from the perspective of someone who has in the last 7 years, spent 1 year living in the states and 6 years living in Serbia. Serbia is one of the ONLY european countries that is NOT part of the EU, and trust me, if you think some things are "stupid" in Cyprus, then your head would literally explode here. A lot of government offices here still use typewriters and telex. If you do not know what telex is, google it. My point is, I have never ever complained about how things are done here, especially not publically and I accept that this is the way they do it in their country and I respect that those are their ways.

One of the reasons that I am now moving to Cyprus is because of the outdated and backward laws here. I am almost being forced to leave, but you do not see me publically decrying the country.

I think that most native cypriots who might come across this topic might simply tell you "tough luck" to put it politely, or "f**k off" to be less polite.

Sorry to the moderators if my opinion is inflammatory, but nothing irritates me more than a lack of respect for ones surroundings. 

P.S. Thanks to Veronica for unlocking this temporarily so I could post my $0.02 cents.


----------



## Eaglepapa (Feb 16, 2014)

Veronica said:


> I think this thread needs closing as you will just twist everything to suit your self.
> Everyone has totally disagreed with you but you tell yourself they agree.
> 
> they do say you can't educate pork
> ...


With the Pete post I am little confused but in general you are right 100% everybody disagree with me.
Did you see this video that Pete posted? I don't want to say that everything is correct in this words the guy said but did you mind that there is a cruel truth. We are committing a suicide with a 0 discrimination and refusing to speak about it. 
It's exactly the same situation now in this forum like this Swedish guy said in the video. Everybody ignore and pretending that everything ok because we grew up like that.
For me it is really something unbelievable. The people here try to proof now that we have in Europe more discrimination than in Mid-east! Making examples here with radical parties, with clashes on the street with some brave guy video.

Wake up! Just it's completely different level of discrimination and it's is so huge that the people in Mid-east don't need to make any action to fight for their rights, worry about their nation, make some demonstrations... It's inside the blood inside the culture of the human beings.


----------



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

What in the heck are you smoking? What drugs are you on?


----------



## Eaglepapa (Feb 16, 2014)

well zach21uk. I have to say I feel sorry that this topic looks aggressive now. I thought it will be funny if I write down some stupid things happened with me in cy but it got out of control.
I like cy and many stone age things here. You can read in the same topic about the limassol court and the cy banks and you will find out that you don't surprise nobody here with typewriters )).
Just take it easy.


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

Eaglepapa said:


> )).


My brain hurts trying to understand some of the posts in this thread. I don't even understand the smileys being used! 😏


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

Veronica said:


> I've changed my mind, maybe it should run a little bit longer to give other people a chance to have their say.


You clearly have wicked sense of humour Veronica! :wink:


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

David_&_Letitia said:


> You clearly have wicked sense of humour Veronica! :wink:


Yep

But I think its time to close it again as it is clearly not going to go anywhere except round in circles and its likely to get a bit aggressive.


----------

